# Canadian Peptides hgh



## 7 iron (May 29, 2016)

Going to try a new HGH ,  not happy about it , however any thoughts and or personal experiences with Canadian Peptides HGH would be appreciated .


----------



## Caballero (May 30, 2016)

Hey man I'm from Canada, got some bro's who run gh ( I have not yet) Will ask around, see if  I can get some first hand experience with their gear.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 30, 2016)

I don't think research peptide companies are gonna be selling legit hgh? Legit hgh from what I hear is hard to come by..I think u can get some decent generic hgh from china but I'm not sure of a source and I'd be cautious. Some other guys in here know more about it than me...pharma grade would be best but its expensive and as you probably know.


----------



## 7 iron (May 30, 2016)

Caballero said:


> Hey man I'm from Canada, got some bro's who run gh ( I have not yet) Will ask around, see if  I can get some first hand experience with their gear.



Thanks bro , appreciate that


----------



## 7 iron (May 30, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I don't think research peptide companies are gonna be selling legit hgh? Legit hgh from what I hear is hard to come by..I think u can get some decent generic hgh from china but I'm not sure of a source and I'd be cautious. Some other guys in here know more about it than me...pharma grade would be best but its expensive and as you probably know.


I agree , I would be better off getting known Chinese at least there is a chance it might be ok , also I would love pharma grade , do not want to sound like a douch bag but the money is no issue , it's being able to find pharma . I think some websites sell it but I think it may have higher probability of being bunk


----------



## Caballero (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey man, so I got no feed back on that site. None of my buddies have used them. But I checked Canadian peptides website and they don't even sell hgh on there. Weird


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 8, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I agree , I would be better off getting known Chinese at least there is a chance it might be ok , also I would love pharma grade , do not want to sound like a douch bag but the money is no issue , it's being able to find pharma . I think some websites sell it but I think it may have higher probability of being bunk



i wouldnt trust a site for phamra grade stuff.


----------

